# problems with sliding unit in shower



## 99549 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi all
Has anyone had problems with the sliding unit in shower / toilets fitted in some vans.
I have recently puchased a 2004 Hobby 670 and took it away for its first outing with us only to find on mooring up at the campsite that the sliding shower unit had jumped off its runner and slid forward onto the toilet.
I am taking it back to the dealer to get it fixed, however wondered if these sliding units give problems or was this a one off.
If they cause problems has anyone got a fix as I do not want to keep breaking shower trays.

:roll:


----------



## bazk (Jun 24, 2007)

hi iggy my name is baz i have a hobby 700 i have found that on one occasion my shower slide moved while in transit i found the lock above the mirror wasnot in place, make sure by turning the lock to one side untill it goes into the recess good luck and enjoy .baz and she


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

[Hi i have the 700 had to slam the brakes on ,found the wall off, if you are handy it is not hard to put back, mine came off cause i did not have the bolt home near the sink, i am trying to find another way of holding it in place kenny


----------



## 99549 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi 
Thanks for the responses. Hopefully I now have the problem fixed.
When MARQUIS fitted the awning they took the sliding unit off. They did not replace it properly. This allowed the unit to jump off its runner, hence the damage to the shower base etc. Marquis have now fixed it but only after being told they would have the van back for a full refund and emails to their head office.
Thanks again for all your comments.


----------



## 99549 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Kenny
Marquis fixed a metal washer around the hole by the mirror so that the locking plunger fits into it rather than just into the wall. This seems to have done the trick of preventing it from coming free.
Just thought it may be something you could do to prevent yours from coming loose.


----------

